#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-07
<MadnessRed> hi
<MadnessRed> just pushed a new commit to the branch, the program will now, unobtrusively offer a chromium tour to those who have installed it
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-10
<Muscovy> Just out of curiosity, can anyone see http://ubuntutour.org ?
<Muscovy> The issue _may_ be fixed.
<UndiFineD> yes
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-11
<Muscovy> The website may be ok, can anyone see http://ubuntutour.org ?
<UndiFineD> bi
<UndiFineD> no
<Omega> Muscovy: yes
<Muscovy> The host claims the fixed the issue, and _I've_ been able to see it for about the last 2 days with no issue.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-12
<Omega> I tried yesterday
<Omega> It didn't work
<Muscovy> :|
#ubuntu-tour 2012-02-09
<fla> hi
